# Letrero electronico con matriz de leds



## pitufilla (Feb 8, 2007)

Quiero programar un PIC para hacer un letrero pasa mensajes con matriz de diodos leds, favor si me pueden ayudar con la información o algún diagrama al respecto, gracias. Tengo que realizar tanto el software como el diseño y realización de la placa.Cualquier ayuda será buena, muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 9, 2007)

Para realizar una visualizacion  con una matriz de  leds debes tener un puerto del microcontrolador dedicado a la salida de datos para las filas  y un par para la  multiplexación de columnas.. ahora con el microcnotrolador es posible siempre y cuando  el numero de filas más el de columnas no supere el  número de pines libres del microcontrolador.. un dato interesante es saber de cuantas filas y columnas es tu matriz o matrices... y cuantos caracteres tiene el mensaje, porque es innecesario tener  muchas matrices para una palabra... necesitamos mas claridad frente a tu nivel academico y  conocimientos deprogramacion de microcontroladores pic. Mi version  de tu proyecto es la siguiente:


----------



## JV (Feb 9, 2007)

Como bien dice el compañero yamazaky1984, se controlan las filas y las columnas de esa forma, por lo que tendrias que indicar de cuantos caracteres estamos hablando y de cuantos LED por caracter.

Saludos..


----------



## pitufilla (Feb 12, 2007)

Gracias yamazaky1984 y Jv por interesaros en el tema, la verdad es que agredezco mucho vuestra información, que seguro que me será muy útil. Con respecto a lo que me preguntabais, la matriz consta de 7 filas y 5 columnas, el letrero consta de 8 matrices y tengo que sacar una palabra cualquiera y que se vaya desplazando hacia la derecha.
Un saludo.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 13, 2007)

Las filas de las ocho matrices pueden ser controladas por medio de solo siete pines de un microcontrolador, para las columnas como se trantan de 5 filas por matriz por ocho matrices , son en total 40 pines,  para manejar tal cantidad podrias usar un multiplexor y seleccionar la salida  con  menos pines del microcontrolador( no se como ni que multiplexor usar--ayudame JV) de esa manera por medio de esos pines  creas el corrimiento... Para la programacion necesitamos saber  si dominas pics con asembly o con C..  La veriosn de los hechos segun mi apreciacion es la siguiente:


----------



## JV (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola yamazaky1984, multiplexor te recomiendo utilizar el 74HC151 por ser señales digitales, aunque si entiendo bien tu idea seria un demultiplexor el que hace falta. De esta forma estas reduciendo en 4 la cantidad de pines. Creo que hay otra forma, si no me equivoco usando un circuito latch, creo haberlo visto en algun lado.

Saludos...


----------



## pitufilla (Feb 14, 2007)

Yo había pensado en el diseño con un pic 16F873 y controlar el desplazamiento a través de un programa en C.Como drivers he puesto ULN2003 y UDN2981.y una pal 22v10.Tengo hecho el diseño en proteus, pero no sé si estará bien porque el programa en C no está terminado, está hecho para una prueba.
Adjunto una imagen del diseño en proteus.
En cuanto a lo del multiplexor no se muy bien cómo utilizarle por eso no he contado con él en el diseño.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 14, 2007)

pitufilla, no termino d eentnder tu idea, pero me gustarias que postearas el circuito en proteus para ver como seria,, es que yo entiendo mas viendo el diseño..(parece que tengo serios problemas de aprendizaje y comunicacion).


----------



## pitufilla (Feb 21, 2007)

He encontrado un programa que tal vez me funcione para programar el pic, pero el problema es que no se como pasarlo a C, estoy teniendo muchos problemas.Agradecería que alguien me echara una mano.Muchas gracias.
Saludos.

Si alguien está interesado y quiere ver el programa que me mande un e-mail y yo se lo enviaré.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 21, 2007)

Bueno, creo que como mencioné, es necesario usar un multiplexor para controlar  todas las 40 columnas, pero si se tienen conocimientos de vhdl , se puede programar  un cpld  para realizar esta función (aunque creo que aumentará enormmente los costos), el microcontrolador encargado de los datos de las filas cada vez que realiza la visualización de las filas, mandará un pulso por un pin,  este pulso será recibido por  el cpld el cual seleccionará uno de sus 40 pines de salida y activará uno solo, de esta manera el dato que se envió por las filas se verá en una columna en particular, despues se genera un retardo los suficiente para que el dato sea visible por el ojo humano, de estamanera se pueden generar corrimientos repitiendo los pasos nombrados, asi que el proceso seri algo asi:

1. Se coloca en nivel cero filas y columnas.
2. Se coloca un dato en las filas(lo hace el microcnotrlador).
3. El microncontrolador envia un pulso al cpld.
4. El cpld recibe el pulso y aumenta un contador.
5. El cpld evalua el valor del contador y dependiendo su valor activa un solo pin en nivel cero(el resto en 1 logico).
6. El microcontrolador cambia el dato a visualizar en las filas
7. El micronocotrlador envia de nuevo un pulso por el pin de comunicacion con el cpld.
8. El cpld aumenta el contador y vuelve a evaluar el valor del contador, generardo la activacion de otro pin en cero y el resto en uno logico(incluyendo el anterior que pasará a uno).
9. Bis..bis..bis 
De ahi en adelante se repite el proceso has ta qeu se llegue al pin 40, depues se vuelve a iniciar el proceso.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 21, 2007)

Perdona por la demora al responder, es que no enoontraba tu tema, respecto al codigo colocalo aqui, la información via mail no es manejada aqui , en esta comunidad TODOS compartimos ideas, aportes e información.


----------



## JV (Abr 23, 2007)

Hola pitufilla, encontre el circuito que comente anteriormente, por si todavia te hace falta:

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/Articulos/matrizled7x32/matrizLED7x32.htm

Saludos..


----------



## edlilop_cat (Oct 18, 2007)

pitufilla dijo:
			
		

> Gracias yamazaky1984 y Jv por interesaros en el tema, la verdad es que agredezco mucho vuestra información, que seguro que me será muy útil. Con respecto a lo que me preguntabais, la matriz consta de 7 filas y 5 columnas, el letrero consta de 8 matrices y tengo que sacar una palabra cualquiera y que se vaya desplazando hacia la derecha.
> Un saludo.




Ola! tengo una pregunta para ti. o para todos aquellos que quieran responder.

En una matriz de leds con 7 leds de altura. es posible realizar textos en letra minúscula? Yo estoy estudiando telecos y como proyecto final hemos optado por hacer una matriz de leds muy similar a la que akí se comenta: Pero nosotros queremos hacer una matriz donde podamos escrivir en minúsculas y nos permita marcar los acentos tanto el las minúsculas como las mayúsculas. Si alguien sabe de algun modelo de pic que tenga más de las 7 salidas. me lo podríais decir? Muchas Gracias!


----------



## RECORDTOTAL (Sep 27, 2008)

Toda la información detallada y referida a este tema y podes encontrarla en

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Funcionamiento_de_una_matriz_de_LEDs

Espero no haber llegado muy tarde con este dato... ojala le sirva a otros que consulten acerca de este ineresante temita....

Salu2


----------



## rodri2222 (Oct 31, 2008)

hola amigos:

me agrada la electronica pero nuevo en el tema de control de matriz de led con pic's, ya hice muchos experimentos con el proteus como simulador y quiero pedirles un favor inmensamente grande...me encantaria abordar un proyecto en el cual pueda controlar una matriz de leds para escribir texto que se desplace de izquierda a derecha...o cosas asi.  Es un reto para mi haces tan interesantes proyectos...de antemano muchas gracias amigos...


----------



## RECORDTOTAL (Nov 9, 2008)

Estoy trabajando en un cartel de leds de 8x48 pixeles utilizando registros de desplazamiento (mas arriba deje un link que tiene mucha información al respecto).
Por el momento lo estoy controlando via puerto paralelo con unas lineas de programa escritas en qbasic (DOS) para las pruebas iniciales...
Estoy tratando de resolver lo referente a la velocidad de muestreo porque noto que el parpadeo de barrido no es el adecuado... si aumento el tiempo de delay lod led brillan mas pero el parpadeo es muy notorio y cansa la vista.... si disminuyo mucho el delay se introduce ruido y no solo brillan menos sino que no brillan suficiente.
Calculo que esto podria solucionarse utilizando un pic como del 16f84a


----------



## waldillo (Nov 11, 2008)

Yo me estoy montando una matriz 24x48 y mi solución es la siguiente. Las filas las controlo con un decodificaro 74ls137 y las columnas las controlo con 6 registros de desplazamiento en cascada. El refresco lo hago por filar, y funciona de lujo.


----------



## piketero (Abr 20, 2009)

hola gente, 

Soy un novato aficionado a la electronica y 100% autodidacta, lo poco que sé lo se por experiencias personales y leyendo revistad y manuales,   queria saber si este proyecto se puede adaptar para armar un cartel de leds como los que anuncian los cambios de jugadores en los partidos de futbol, esos carteles que marcan en rojo el numero del jugador que sale y que en el momento de producirse el cambio y apretando un switch marca el numero del jugador que ingresa en verde, me explico?
consulto porque no se me ocurre como manejar los numeros que van a ser armados con el tema voltaje sobre todo, mi duda tambien me surge por el hecho de que no se si es factible hacerlo con una bateria de 9volt o tendré que realizarlo con un transformador a CC  

Este proyecto lo quiero realizar para hacer una donacion a la escuelita de futbol de mi hijo

Gracias a todos si pueden ayudarme con esta causa
saludos


----------



## Guest (Abr 20, 2009)

piketero dijo:
			
		

> hola gente,
> 
> Soy un novato aficionado a la electronica y 100% autodidacta, lo poco que sé lo se por experiencias personales y leyendo revistad y manuales,   queria saber si este proyecto se puede adaptar para armar un cartel de leds como los que anuncian los cambios de jugadores en los partidos de futbol, esos carteles que marcan en rojo el numero del jugador que sale y que en el momento de producirse el cambio y apretando un switch marca el numero del jugador que ingresa en verde, me explico?
> consulto porque no se me ocurre como manejar los numeros que van a ser armados con el tema voltaje sobre todo, mi duda tambien me surge por el hecho de que no se si es factible hacerlo con una bateria de 9volt o tendré que realizarlo con un transformador a CC
> ...



Mirate esto. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/display-numerico-gigante-11897/

En cuanto a este proyecto, no lo veo conveniente, hay ya IC's dedicados en exclusiva para controlar displays numericos, creo que te convendrian mas estos.

De todas formas vete preparando, para este tipo de carteles se usan LED's de alta potencia, y uno no es caro, pero los 476 que vas a necesitar si.


----------



## DonGato (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola a todos los del foro!
Yo estoy trabajando con el micro AT89C52 de Atmel..Tambien quiero armar una matriz de LEDs de 8x40 (cuatro matrices de 8x8). El problema que tengo es en el programa, estoy programando en assembler con Keil uVision3, mi problema es que no puedo multiplexar.. No tendria alguien de ustedes algun ejemplo que me pueda servir?  Muchas gracias por la atensión y saludos a todos los amigos del foro.


----------



## jolmar2210 (May 20, 2009)

bueno, muy interesante este tema...

mi problema es el siguiente, tengo que hacer un letreo con leds y pic, pero quisiera tambien ingresar las palabras por la pc, como se hace esto, me imagino que tengo que usar un software o programar uno, conozco mas o menos visual basic, solo necesito la idea, si alguien me puede ayudar....


----------



## havecool16esp (Jul 19, 2009)

Hola, yo también estoy trabajando en un proyecto de un cartel led basado en 5 matrices led de 5x7 cada una. El caso es que los leds de las matrices que he compardo tienen sus ánodos en los pines de las columnas y sus cátodos en los pines de las filas y, desasortunadamente, el modelo de matriz de 5x7 del proteus está diseñado de forma inversa, con los ánodos en los pines de las filas y los cátodos en los pines de las columnas. ¿Alguien me podría decir dónde conseguir un modelo de matriz led de 5x7 para proteus que tuviera los leds conectados de la manera en la que yo los necesito? Un saludo, muchísimas gracias.


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Jul 26, 2009)

pueden usar registros de desplazamiento para el horizontal y controlar el vertical directamente con el micro si en display no es muy alto, sino pueden usar varios decodificadores de 4 a 16 (entra binario y sale decimal) como el 4514 y multiplexarlos con los enable que tienen estos integrados, tiene la ventaja de que ir a una direccion especifica es mas rapido que los registros de desplazamiento, aunque son mas lineas.
sino poner contadores johnson en serie de forma que se forme uno suficientemente largo, pero eso son mas integrados todavia.


----------



## Centronix (May 21, 2010)

papelito81 dijo:
			
		

> tengo un pdf bastante interesante sobre el tema pero es un poco grande y la pagina no me permite subirlo.. si me mandas tu email te lo paso..suerte!!



Cordial saludo, será que puedes enviarmelo, te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## industriales (Jun 21, 2010)

hola, me interesa mucho el tema de las matricez pero no entiendo como configurar el pic para poder formar las letras y poder desplazarlos, sin desformar la letra formanda anterior mente,
si alguien tiene hecho un esquema de la matriz configurador en el mplab que puedan mandarlo para asi poder guiarme se agradeceria adios


----------



## electronix (Jul 17, 2010)

pitufilla dijo:


> He encontrado un programa que tal vez me funcione para programar el pic, pero el problema es que no se como pasarlo a C, estoy teniendo muchos problemas.Agradecería que alguien me echara una mano.Muchas gracias.
> Saludos.
> 
> Si alguien está interesado y quiere ver el programa que me mande un e-mail y yo se lo enviaré.



hola pitufilla me gustaria que me mandes el diseño para guiarme porq trato de hacer un proyecto ... gracias .....mi correo es




como se haria para trabajar con leds multicolor , alguien tiene algun circuito de ejemplo


----------



## GandaCusa (Sep 3, 2010)

OLa pitufilla estoy interesado en el eskema y el programa del pic, te dejo mi e_mail gracias


----------



## vaco_802808 (Ene 11, 2011)

hola atodos  quiero desplazar estas letras pero no se como, uso pic sumulator ide


----------



## jmik (Jul 10, 2011)

Hol ,leyendo un poco en el foro el proyecto es muy lindo ,pero complicado tambien,yo hic una matriz de led de 7x80 ,se cargan los textos por pc,los que esten interezados me contactan por email, 









 ,saludos


----------



## sbl (Jul 31, 2011)

hola estoy trabajando con una mattriz de 7x32 el problema es no se cual seria la frecuencia adecuada para desaparecer ese molesto parpadeo que se genera por el barrido


----------



## jmik (Ago 1, 2011)

sbl dijo:


> hola estoy trabajando con una mattriz de 7x32 el problema es no se cual seria la frecuencia adecuada para desaparecer ese molesto parpadeo que se genera por el barrido



hola ,lo primero la calidad de los led influye mucho,si el led es ordinario no aguanta la frecuencia de trabajo y parpadea,no se que circuito usas ,ni como hiciste el programa,todo puede influir,saludos


----------



## sbl (Ago 1, 2011)

estoy utilizando led verde de alto rendimiento led verde encapsulado vidrioso estoy enviando el + directo del 74ls164 y el -del pic directamente  o necesito algun driver y en caul tendria que poner el driver.


----------



## jmik (Ago 1, 2011)

sbl dijo:


> estoy utilizando led verde de alto rendimiento led verde encapsulado vidrioso estoy enviando el + directo del 74ls164 y el -del pic directamente  o necesito algun driver y en caul tendria que poner el driver.



hola ,yo uso del pic un uln2002 y le conecto 1 tpi 127 por cada fila ,mi matriz es de 7x 80,eso por positivo.
por negativo uso un 4094 y un uln2008 con una resistencia de 330 homn por cada columna,saludos


----------



## gallo961 (Nov 23, 2011)

RECORDTOTAL dijo:


> Estoy trabajando en un cartel de leds de 8x48 pixeles utilizando registros de desplazamiento (mas arriba deje un link que tiene mucha información al respecto).
> Por el momento lo estoy controlando via puerto paralelo con unas lineas de programa escritas en qbasic (DOS) para las pruebas iniciales...
> Estoy tratando de resolver lo referente a la velocidad de muestreo porque noto que el parpadeo de barrido no es el adecuado... si aumento el tiempo de delay lod led brilla mas pero el parpadeo es muy notorio y cansa la vista.... si disminuyo mucho el delay se introduce ruido y no solo brillan menos sino que no brillan suficiente.
> Calculo que esto podria solucionarse utilizando un pic como del 16f84a


ç



hola 
muy bien necesito de su experincia en esto tengo un letreo de 5x55 con 7 ls164 pero me cargan todas las letras en un registro quiero una letra en cada registro es decr separar las latras y corerelas de derec a izquier
le agradezco su ayuda le puedo enviar el programa en codewarrios del jm6o


----------



## alcorte (Mar 19, 2012)

hago una pregunta, ¿que tipo led usarían para hacer un letrero para una cancha de rugby?


----------



## dhse (Mar 19, 2012)

usaria el led llamado led de 4.5v es un led que no es de chorro sino que ilumina perifericamente a su alrededor en un angulo de 180 grados, y es mejor que el led de chorro por que el de chorro solo se podra ver la luz de sus letras de frente, en cambio el led de 4,5v se puede ver su contenido o sus letras y la luz de sus letras desde cualquier angulo, espero haberte podido ayudar en algo alcorte


----------



## andyt (May 11, 2012)

como multiplexar una matriz de leds de 8x8 ... solo tengo el puerto b disponible......... que integrado debo usar...
con la programacion no hay problema ....


----------



## MrCarlos (May 11, 2012)

Hola andyt

Puedes utilizar un BIT del puerto B para hacer contar a un contador Johnson de 8 BIT’s.
Ya sea que desplace un cero o un uno; según lo que requiera la matriz que utilizas.

Otro BIT del puerto B para generar una señal Clock y
Otro BIT del puerto B para generar una señal Data.
Para el registro de desplazamiento 74LS164.

Entonces mandas un BIT de Data y uno de Clock y otro pulso para el contadorJohnson.

De acuerdo a como sea tu código:
Al 74LS164 conecta las filas y al contador Johnson las columnas o
Al contador Johnson las filas y al 74LS164 las columnas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andyt (May 12, 2012)

Mr carlos gracias por tu colaboracion... pero tengo una duda con el 74LS164 hace como un barrido "por cada pulso que entra se enciende una salida y asi sucesivamente pero la anterior se uqeda prendida y la final quedan prendidas todas" entonses para generar algun efecto en la matriz no serviria...


----------



## andyt (May 12, 2012)

mil gracias mr carlos ya pude controlar la matriz.... ahora tengo un problema pequeño en la programacion..
estoy haciendo esta figura de prueba l_l  .........   las lineas verticales perfectas, pero la orizontal me falla, no por que esta mal los numeros binarios enviados, por que le cambio el retaro a 1s y se mira la secuencia, pero cuando aumento el retardo no se muestra quedan apagados


----------



## MrCarlos (May 12, 2012)

Hola andyt

Es casi imposible adivinar qué es lo que ocurre con tu circuito sin verlo y sin poder analizar el código.

El truco para las Dot-Matrix(Matrices de puntos) es:
Habilitar una columna(eje de las X) y mandar qué puntos deben encender por la filas(eje de las Y) O:
Habilitar una fila(Eje de las Y) y mandar qué puntos deben encender por la columnas(eje de las X).

Una cosa es importante: lo que envíes a las filas y a las columnas deben estar sincronizadas.

Y digo habilitar porque no sé si debe ser nivel alto o bajo.
Y digo encender por la misma razón.

Adjunta el archivo que se genera con tu simulador y el archivo de código para poder analizarlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Norberto (May 12, 2012)

realice un cartel de estos en el 2004 como final de la facu, y lo que tenes que hacer es como dice mcarlos, cargas el valor de todas tus columnas por medio de latch, registros de desplazamiento, o algo similar con los valores indicados, y luego habilitas una de las 7 u 8 filas de tu matriz.
yo tenia 8 filas x 100  columnas.
yo utilice un driver especifico para latchear las columnas, 13 integrados, podes hacer algo parecido con el 74hc164


----------



## andyt (May 12, 2012)

ya puede contrloar la matriz ....... el supesto error estaba en que lo hice con decrementos... pero ya funciono mil gracias....


----------



## zoezoe015 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola amigos miren tengo un problema con mi circuito, hago un matriz de 8x32 y necesito que me pase el abecedario de forma intermitente y de misma forma los numeros... Apenas empiezo cn la programaion de pics y en este caso el proyecto consiste en eso al principio i de ahi mejorarlo para ponerle frases no se si alguien me puede explciar en que falle en mi codigo y si me enseñara como poner frases completas lo agradeceria muxo


----------



## dragon33 (Oct 18, 2012)

Amigos, voy a aportar mi pequeño granito de arena a este post interesante, vean este artículo: www.mundoarcoiris.wordpress.com


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 18, 2012)

Norberto dijo:


> realice un cartel de estos en el 2004 como final de la facu, y lo que tenes que hacer es como dice mcarlos, cargas el valor de todas tus columnas por medio de latch, registros de desplazamiento, o algo similar con los valores indicados, y luego habilitas una de las 7 u 8 filas de tu matriz.
> yo tenia 8 filas x 100  columnas.
> yo utilice un driver especifico para latchear las columnas, 13 integrados, podes hacer algo parecido con el 74hc164



seguro realizaste un excelente trabajo, por que no subes tu diseño que por lo que describes es muy practico y versatil 





dragon33 dijo:


> Amigos, voy a aportar mi pequeño granito de arena a este post interesante, vean este artículo: www.mundoarcoiris.wordpress.com



Gracias por compartirlo recien lo estoy viendo y esta super-genial  gracias


----------

